# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  MARGIE - FEMELLE CROISEE BORDER - NEE EN 2014 - REFUGE ALINA

## Sarah Fbr

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* MARGIE
*Type:* Border Collie
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 9 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Ne sais pas
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 5 ans 4 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 06 22 54 51 13
*E-mail :* diane75015@hotmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 265 




 *"Offrez moi une seconde vie..."

*   

*Ma vie n'a pas était belle jusque là. Les humains me font peur, je n'ai jamais était habituée à un contact positif. 
Pas de main tendre posée sur mon pelage ni de voix douce pour me faire comprendre que je n'ai rien à craindre.
Amour et patience devront donc être présents pour me permettre de m'épanouir à mon rythme.*

   *
Je n'ai que 4 ans et j'ai encore tellement d'années devant moi pour me rendre compte que l'humain n'est pas que mauvais.
Je suis calme, discrète et très douce. Je m'entends avec mes congénères mâles/femelles, je suis d'ailleurs peureuse envers eux aussi. Mais un copain équilibré pour m'aider à prendre confiance, ce serait bien!*

   
*Ma vie n'a pas était belle jusque là, mais j'espère que grâce à vous, j'aurais la chance d'en commencer une seconde.

*    
*Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption

*Conditions d'adoption :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....ons-d-adoption

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Site internet du refuge :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....adoptionchiens

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Elle ne demande qu'à être aimée !!

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Up pour la jolie Margie !

----------


## France34

Qui va donner une bonne famille adoptive à la jolie MARGIE ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Cette douce chienne a besoin de refaire confiance en l'humain

----------


## Sarah Fbr

UP !!!

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Cette magnifique chienne ne demande qu'à avoir confiance

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Pauvre Margie  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Notre belle Margie vous attend !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Sensible Margie vous attend pour prendre confiance en vous !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Margie va encore voir ces copains partir...

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Up pour la belle

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Jamais un regard pour la pauvre Margie  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

:Frown:   :Frown:  Aucune demande  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Up !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

:Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Si belle et si timide, ce n'est pas au refuge qu'elle pourra évoluer  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

L'hiver arrive à grand pas !!!  :Frown:

----------


## renata82

Qu'est ce qu'elle est belle !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS - La neige va bientôt arriver  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

UP

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Margie va encore passer un hiver de plus au refuge  :Frown:

----------


## France34

Vite , une bonne famille connaissant bien les chiens craintifs pour faire sortir du refuge la jolie MARGIE !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Margie subit actuellement l'hiver rude en Roumanie  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS

----------


## France34

J'espère que 2019 va amener à la jolie MARGIE une bonne famille adoptive connaissant les chiens craintifs ! ::

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Bientôt de nouvelles photos de Margie !

VITE UNE FAMILLE !!!

----------


## France34

Qui va vite donner à la jolie MARGIE un bon foyer chaleureux ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

De nouvelles photos de Margie ajoutées sur son post :

----------


## France34

Qui va s'intéresser à la jolie MARGIE ?

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille adoptive pour la jolie MARGIE !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*Nouvelles photos de notre jolie Margie, terrorisée par l'humain, qui espère ne pas vieillir au refuge !!!

*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*SOS pour cette bouille d'amour, DEPUIS TROP LONGTEMPS AU REFUGE !!!*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

_Elle ne doit pas vieillir au refuge !!!_

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS

----------


## France34

Vite, un bon adoptant pour la jolie MARGIE ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

_Elle attend depuis si longtemps_  :Frown:

----------


## France34

Qui va donner un bon foyer à la jolie MARGIE ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Margie est toujours au refuge  :Frown:

----------


## France34

Personne pour la jolie MARGIE ?

----------


## France34

Qui va remarquer la jolie MARGIE ?

----------


## France34

Toujours en Roumanie , MARGIE ?

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles de MARGIE ?

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

> La belle MARGIE douce et calme, née environ en 2014, est la soeur de Smoking, tout comme lui, elle a peur des humains, car ne connait pas le contact et l'amour de l'humain, mais elle deviendra une louloute comme les autres avec de la patience, du temps et de douceur  Elle sera testé chat si elle reçoit une demande d'adoption!

----------

